# Kuhmo Ecsta LX Platinum vs. Michelin Primacy MXM4 tires



## Banshee365 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey all! We need tires for our '05 NBC. It's at 72k miles on the original Michelin Pilot MXM4's. The tires have been good but are in dire need of replacement due to the sidewall developing very large cracks. The tread is obviously also starting to get low. I've narrowed it down to these 2 tires. 

Kumho Ecsta LS Platinum The Kuhmo's are similar in appearance to the OE Pilot MXM4's and have received pretty good reviews on Tirerack. The main deciding factor to me on these tires is that they're pretty cheap and have great reviews. At $121 each they're a pretty good bargain. Kumho is also offering a $50 pre-paid card when 4 of these tires are purchased. Shipped these tires would cost $536. 

Michelin Primacy MXM4 These Michelin's are pretty new on the block and are a Low Rolling Resistance tire. They seem to have a lot of technology in them. They are also of a better brand name than Kumho to me. There aren't many reviews on this tire on the Tirerack website but the average is 8.1 so far. These tires are a bit more expensive at $159 each. Michelin does have a rebate that ends tomorrow giving a $70 pre-paid card if 4 tires are purchased by tomorrow. Shipped these tires would cost $688. 

The car is in pristine shape and I don't want to put crappy tires on it. I would feel good about the Kumho's because of the price and good reviews but I'm sure the Michelin is a better tire in every aspect. But, are the Michelin's worth the extra $132 after the rebate's are accounted for. 

I'd like to hear some opinion's. I do a lot of research before making big purchases like tires and want to get some outsider info. Thanks!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

in Tirerack's test, the Primacy MXM4's got better scores also. 

I just put on the Kumho's.... as I shopped more by pricepoint (and in my particular case, load rating threw out the Primacy....) 

I have a friend who put 80,000 miles on the Kumho's on his A4 1.8T quattro.... hard aggressive driver and it wore solidly for him. 

Very few people here would have owned both tires so.... it's hard to gauge opinion on actual ownership...


----------



## branedamag (Mar 8, 2008)

I have those Kumhos and I am not a fan. They are quiet, but not nearly as sharp as the RE050s they replaced, but the car moved from Texas to Ohio and I had to have all-seasons. I have 50,000 on one pair and 20,000 on the other (blew out 2 sidewalls in winter potholes) and I am going to use them through the summer and then put something else on for next winter (even though there's still a lot of tread there), probably Continental DWS. They are inexpensive, last forever (if you stay out of potholes) but feel awfully soft on turnin. Not really bad, just not my thing.


----------

